# Lost Planet Extreme Condition 1.4 patch improves DirectX 10 performance significantly



## Harvik780 (Aug 19, 2007)

The new patch for Lost Planet Extreme condition improves the performance in Direct X 10.The code has been rewritten exclusively for Direct X 10.

Look at this-

*www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/96309.html

Remember the video was shot using fraps running but still gave a pretty decent 21 fps at 1680 x 1050

You can now set the setting for shadow to "High".

Edit : Ok tested the patch 1.4 for Lost Planet Extreme Condition pc.
We tested on windows vista DirectX 10 at these settings-
FPS VIEW - OFF
Anti-Alias - 4x
HDR quality - Medium
Texture Filtering - Anisotropic 8x
Texture Resolution - High
Model Quality - High
Shadow Quality - DirectX 10(New option)
Shadow Resolution - High
Motion Blur - DirectX 10(New option)
Effect Resolution - High
Effect quality - High
Effect volume - High
Lightening quality - High
Resolution - 1280*800*32
Concurrent operations - 2
Concurrent Rendering - On
Filter Quality - DirectX 10(New option)
Fur Quality - DirectX 10(New option)

Average FPS snow - 37.8
Average FPS cave - 35.2


System Specs Tested on-
Mobo - Asus P5N32E-SLI
GFX Card - XFX Geforce 8800 GTS 640Mb
Processor - C2D e6600
Ram - 2 GB D-Gold 667Mhz ram

Well is nobody excited to hear this.At first u could not turn the shadows to high at any resolution now u can play after setting it to DirectX 10 which is the max.This news is excellent for nvidia and ati lower end DirectX performance segment the 8600 series and 2600 series.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 19, 2007)

yup....definitely an improvement

wonder how much more fps a 8800GTX/ Ultra will give.....considering that a GTX previously gave abt 23-30 fps in DX10 mode

Thx for the info & benchmark


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Lost Planet Extreme Condition 1.4 patch improves DirectX 10 performance significa*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> yup....definitely an improvement
> 
> wonder how much more fps a 8800GTX/ Ultra will give.....considering that a GTX previously gave abt 23-30 fps in DX10 mode
> 
> Thx for the info & benchmark


Well you could test it on your 8800 GTX.Has it arrived yet with the rest of the system?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 19, 2007)

^^no.....will get it this week though.


----------

